# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Ναυτιλία και Πολιτισμός > Εκθέσεις και Εκδηλώσεις >  Έκθεση για την Ελληνική Ακτοπλοΐα στο Ευγενίδειο.

## Leo

Στις σελίδες του περιοδικού ΑΡΓΩ (τεύχος 496 Ιανουάριος-Μάρτιος-Απρίλιος 2010) διαβάσαμε την παρακάτω ανακοίνωση και την παραθέτουμε αυτούσια σκαναρισμένη για την ενημέρωση σας.

*Νεώτερη ενημέρωση* αναφέρει ότι *οι σωστές ημερομηνίες της έκθεσης* θα είναι *από 28 Απριλίου μέχρι 19 Μαΐου* αντί αυτών που ανφέρονται στην σκαναρισμένη σελίδα που επισυνάπτεται.

Argo.PDF

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Η εκθεση στο Ευγενιδειο Ιδρυμα με τιτλο_*Ελληνική Ακτοπλοΐα*_ 1945-1995 θα ειναι ανοιχτη για το κοινο απο 28 Απριλιου μεχρι 15 Μαιου 2010_ 
_Καθε Δευτερα και Τριτη απο 10.00 εως 13.00._
_και Τεταρτη εως Κυριακη απο 10.00 εως 20.30._

----------


## Natsios

Η ιστορία των ελληνικών επιβατηγών πλοίων, από το Δεύτερο Παγκόσμιο Πόλεμο μέχρι το 1995, παρουσιάζεται μέσα από φωτογραφικό υλικό στο Ίδρυμα Ευγενίδου από την Τρίτη 27 Απριλίου, στην έκθεση με τίτλο «Ελληνική Ακτοπλοΐα 1945-1995». 

Είναι η πρώτη φορά που παρουσιάζεται στο κοινό το πλήρες χρονικό της εξέλιξης της ελληνικής ακτοπλοΐας και συγκεκριμένα των δρομολογίων που είχαν αφετηρία τον Πειραιά, από το τέλος του Δευτέρου Παγκοσμίου Πολέμου μέχρι το 1995, όταν οι μετοχές εταιρειών της ελληνικής επιβατηγού ναυτιλίας αρχίζουν να διαπραγματεύονται στο Χρηματιστήριο Αξιών Αθηνών. 

Oι επισκέπτες του Ιδρύματος Ευγενίδου θα έχουν την ευκαιρία να γνωρίσουν το σύνολο σχεδόν των πλοίων που πραγματοποίησαν δρομολόγια με αφετηρία τον Πειραιά εκείνη την περίοδο. Συνολικά 144 πλοία παρουσιάζονται μέσα από μία σπάνια συλλογή φωτογραφικού και έντυπου υλικού που υπερβαίνει τις 1000 εικόνες, ενώ παράλληλα θα αναφέρεται και το πλήρες ιστορικό τους.

H έκθεση ξεκινά με τα τρία ακτοπλοϊκά πλοία «Ναυσικά», «Ελένη» και «Κορυτσά», τα μοναδικά που επέζησαν από τον πόλεμο και συνεχίζει με τις προσπάθειες επιχειρηματιών του χώρου να αποκαταστήσουν την επικοινωνία των νησιών με την ηπειρωτική Ελλάδα, συμβάλλοντας ιδιαίτερα στην ανάπτυξη του τουρισμού των νησιών.

Η «Ελληνική Ακτοπλοΐα 1945-1995» ακολουθεί την έκδοση του ομότιτλου βιβλίου του συγγραφέα και ιστορικού ερευνητή Γεωργίου Μ. Φουστάνου, το οποίο κυκλοφόρησε πρόσφατα και αξίζει να σημειωθεί ότι αρκετές από τις φωτογραφίες των πλοίων που θα περιλαμβάνονται στην έκθεση είναι του ίδιου του συγγραφέα και παρουσιάζονται για πρώτη φορά.

Η ενδιαφέρουσα έκθεση παρουσιάζεται σε δύο γλώσσες (ελληνικά-αγγλικά), θα διαρκέσει από την Τετάρτη 28 Απριλίου έως την Κυριακή 15 Μαΐου και η είσοδος θα είναι ελεύθερη για το κοινό.

*Πληροφορίες:* Ίδρυμα Ευγενίδου, Λεωφόρος Συγγρού 387 , Π. Φάληρο. 

Πηγη: Η Ναυτεμπορικη

----------


## Ellinis

Την έκθεση την βρήκα εξαιρετικά ενδιαφέρουσα. Νομίζω πως αξίζει να αφιερώσει ο κάθε καραβολάτρης λίγο χρόνο, μιας και θα αποκομμίσει μια καλή εικόνα της εξέλιξης της ελληνικής ακτοπλοϊας. 

Για μένα, το πιο σημαντικό έκθεμα δεν ήταν κάποια σπάνια φωτογραφία κάποιου πλοίου, αλλά το συγκινητικό γράμμα του Ιωάννη Τόγια προς τον πατέρα Φουστάνο, γραμμένο τις ημέρες της κατάκτησης της ελλάδας από τους γερμανούς και ενώ είχαν χαθεί όλα τα πλοία τους... οι παραλληλισμοί με το σήμερα είναι αναπόφευκτοι...

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Αξιζει να την δειτε!!!... Οσοι πιστοι προσελθετε...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Mια καταπληκτικη εκθεση με σπανιες φωτογραφιες, που εμφανιζονται για πρωτη φορα.Συμετοχη ειχαν και μελη του φορουμ μας που προσεφεραν ορισμενες απο τις σπανιες φωτογραφιες τους οπως ο Despo, esperos, TSS APOLLON  & Ellinis.Ο κυριος Γ. Φουστανος με την μεγαλη πειρα του στα θεματα της ακτοπλοιοας εδεσε με μαεστρια σπανια ντοκουμεντα για την εκθεση και κατα προεκταση για το βιβλιο που παρουσιαστηκε.
Ολος ο κοσμος της ακτοπλοιας ηταν εκει και τα εκθεματα κερδισαν και τον πιο απαιτητικο καραβολατρη.

----------


## Naias II

Καταπληκτική έκθεση με εξαιρετικές και σπάνιες φωτογραφίες.
Όσοι δεν έχετε πάει ακόμη, να πάτε!

DSC01441.jpg

DSC01378.jpg

Όσο και να τις κοιτάς, δεν τις χορταίνεις!  :Very Happy: 


Υ.Γ: Η κακοτυχία μου ήταν που στον ίδιο χώρο της έκθεσης του Γ.Φουστάνου,  είχαν παρουσίαση με ρομποτάκια στα παιδιά ενός σχολείου! :?
Μάλιστα κάποιοι κακομαθημένοι έφηβοι πήγαν και έγραψαν στο βιβλίο  εντυπώσεων του Γ.Φουστάνου ότι "τα ρομποτάκια ήταν φοβερά...." και άλλες  λοιπές ανοησίες  :Mad:

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

Επειδή έχει γίνει λάθος με την δημοσίευση της ημερομηνίας  15/5, που είναι Σάββατο, ας επισημάνουμε ότι η τελευταία ημέρα έκθεσης των φωτογραφιών είναι η 16/5.  Δηλ. όσοι δεν έχουμε πάει ακόμα, έχουμε και ολόκληρη την ερχόμενη Κυριακή έως τις 20.00...  :Wink:

----------

